# Paper Training



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Okay I have some free time...I have heard that the old way of testing bite work was with newspaper wrapped around the arm like a hidden sleeve. Before I get another stupid idea, anyone tried it and how did it work?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Okay I have some free time...I have heard that the old way of testing bite work was with newspaper wrapped around the arm like a hidden sleeve. Before I get another stupid idea, anyone tried it and how did it work?



Uhhhhhh, you mean, well, I uhhhh damn what kind of dogs are you testing? 

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't like the idea of your paper training method.
I've read that in the old days, that was only a week or two before David, Bob and myself, they used old motorcycle tires cut to lenth for the arm. 
I bet those were some kick butt dogs then.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I don't like the idea of your paper training method.
> I've read that in the old days, that was only a week or two before David, Bob and myself, they used old motorcycle tires cut to lenth for the arm.
> I bet those were some kick butt dogs then.


Jerry are you saying we're getting ole???????? We did start with fire hose. You know the old canvas covered rubber line. get a six incher, slit it down the side and then wrap a layer of cloth on top. That hurt like thunder. I've done a few crazy things, some have said a few stupid things, but I ain't never heard nuthin' like that. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Don't use newspaper, the bums need it for warmth. I do know there's a guy over on the database who claims he decoys for his local PD and wears 6 sweatshirts instead of a sleeve. He likes to volunteer at the YMCA, so maybe if you go see him you can sweet talk him out of his magic sweatshirts. ;-)


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

6 sweatshirts? are all their dog toothless?

DFrost


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Some guy was braggin to me about some bully mix bandogge thing he had. Trained it to bite (him) on ace bandages. I guess the dog didn't *really* bite. :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

David Frost said:


> 6 sweatshirts? are all their dog toothless?
> 
> DFrost


The guy is a real goof. Full of crapola


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> The guy is a real goof. Full of crapola


Yeah, I kind of figured that. Our dogs aren't super dogs, nothing fancy just regular GSD's and Mals, but even through the overstuffed pillows they use today you can still feel the pressure. I sure as heck don't want to catch one of them on 6 sweat shirts. For that matter, I don't want to use fire hose again either, ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sometimes I think the guy is overcompensating or something....................
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Atb5nlQ3O4


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Why don't you try using a phone book Howard or at least the Sunday paper. LOL


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Now look! This is true, I think. Using lots of newspapers wrapped around the forearm like a hidden sleeve. The idea is that the newspapers roll and don't get much skin. For me, I'll stay with the trial sleeves...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Try using a piece of carpeting wrapped around your arm and held on with a couple of wraps of electrical tape. 
Just don't use shag! The dogs get their teeth all hung up in that stuff and ya can't hardly shake em off. :-D :---)
Aw hell!......That probably went right over the heads of most of these youngsters here! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

I know what shag carpet is...........I saw a show about it on the History Channel. :-\" :-D


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

They call it "shag" carpet for a reason, more room on the floor! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

jay lyda said:


> I know what shag carpet is...........I saw a show about it on the History Channel. :-\" :-D


"History channel".......Dern smart aleck kids! There wasn't any history channel when I was a kid. We were just gettin history started!   
Jerry! Smite that boy on the back of his head!! :lol:  


Howard, you can't imagine the rug burns from that stuff. [-X But I won't go there! 8-[ 8-[


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob with a kid like Jay, do you think Jerry ever stays home?! ERH...8-[ 
My guess is that early "paper training" never took place in THAT house. Now show me some living history!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Yea, but Jerry will keep hjim around. Jay likes gittin dog bit! How kin ya run off a kid like that! :-D :wink:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard if ya have good biting dogs it will hurt like hell and you'll need a lot of waterbandages and waterperoxide..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Selena, shhhhhhh! We were kinda hoping Howard would try it!   ;-)


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh Im sure he tried it first and then came on here to ask about it. LOL


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Bob, sorry man. What can I say?????


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Darn kids. ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I wouldn't have him anyother way. I'm VERY proud of my son. 

This was said for the world to see.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I wouldn't have him anyother way. I'm VERY proud of my son.
> 
> This was said for the world to see.


Now Jerry that's isn't because he catches dogs for a $1.00 a week is it? :mrgreen: Run Jay RUN!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I wouldn't have him anyother way. I'm VERY proud of my son.
> 
> This was said for the world to see.


My hat's off to you Jerry/Jay! It's a lucky man that can enjoy the same sport together with his son/dad!
I was lucky enough to get the good ones too. Physical therapist, interpreter for the hearing impaired, and a trade school instructor. We all get together a couple of times a month at the very least. 
All three are awesome kids.....even if two of them did choose to own Chi dogs. :roll: Don't know where I went wrong there. :lol: :wink:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

$1.00 !! Is that the going rate now.............man Im getting cheated. #-o


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Damn it Howard. What are you thinking, now that will cost me at least another $.50 per day. Crap.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

while i have yet to see it, i have heard it's not uncommon for the dutch police to use this method to test a dog (i know of one person over there who uses it). as with any thin protection (hidden sleeves, carpet, etc), i'm sure with a good biting dog it hurts like hell, but probably no punctures. the newspapers are only good for a bite or two because the saliva will soften the paper...


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Tim Martens said:


> while i have yet to see it, i have heard it's not uncommon for the dutch police to use this method to test a dog (i know of one person over there who uses it). as with any thin protection (hidden sleeves, carpet, etc), i'm sure with a good biting dog it hurts like hell, but probably no punctures. the newspapers are only good for a bite or two because the saliva will soften the paper...


Tim that's where I heard about it, a guy who trains with them. 

Jerry sorry to open the can of worms; if all else fails, go fishing and take the First Mate!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Joel Anderson (Apr 16, 2007)

I have done it many many times while in Holland with the Rotterdam unit and with my own unit here back home. It works very well to help dogs see things more realistic. No equipment, no smell of equipment and not the feeling of equipment. I just last week did a trail from a vehicle to an area search of a construction site and when the handler found me he got a bite. Sometimes we will set up street contact scenarios with a bite. I really like the method and will continue using it until I can find something that works better.


----------

